
Facebook security boss says its corporate network is run “like a college campus” - rbanffy
http://www.zdnet.com/article/leaked-audio-facebook-security-boss-says-network-is-like-a-college-campus/
======
afpx
Really? I guess it depends on who you talk to. One of my good friends works as
a consultant at Facebook, and they are always complaining to me about how
sensitive Facebook is about security. Minor things are scrutinized and require
threat modeling and security review before they’re even considered for
implementation. They say it’s worse than when they worked for the DoD.

------
eljimmy
This post title is really click-baity when taken out of context.

